# i found a baby pigeon in my garden, what do i do!?



## ebaderman (Jul 1, 2009)

so last night i went into the garden to find my cat and i saw it playing with something. so i turned on the light and found the baby pigeon perfectly still, i think frozen in shock. only 2 or 3 feathers had been ripped out by my evil cat.
so then i immediately picked the pigeon up and put it in a old hamster cage.
i tried feeding the pigeon but it seems that it wont eat unless its own mother feeds it.
it is fairly large and a downy sort of grey, but it still cant walk so it cant have come very far.
its almost been twenty four ohours and the bird still has not eaten or drunk anything.
i called an animal rescue service and they just told me to put it on top of a hedge as its parents are probably looking for it, but nothings happened yet.
how do i feed it?
how do i ensure its good health?
pleeeeeeaaaaase help!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for rescuing the baby.

It sounds line a wood pigeon, are you in the UK?

As it hasn't had anything to drink for 24 hours it will be dehydrated. Please mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 tablespoon og glucose, or honey or sugar. Put it in a cup and gently dip the pigeon's beak in it without covering his nostrils. Leave it there for a few seconds and hopefully ha shopuld drink on his own. If he doesn't wait a minute and try again.

If all else fails then drip one drop at a time into his lower beak. Never squirt water into the mouth itself as it can aspirate and die.

You shouldn't feed him until he is rehydrated as he won't be able to digest the food and will be in trouble.

Birds that have been caught by a cat can get infected by the cats saliva and die. They need antibiotics.

Can you let us know where you are? We might know of a sanctuary close to you or of a member that can help.

When you come to feed the pigeon you will need to open its mouth yourself and poop food in: defrosted peas and corn, served warm, are ideal.

PLease let us know how you are getting along.

This video shows how you can feed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

BTW, did you tell the animal rescue service that it had been catcaught? If so, they have been very irresponsibly!
Cynthia


----------



## ebaderman (Jul 1, 2009)

cynthia - thank you for your rapid and imformative response.
i am now feeding it sweetcorn and it is drinking the mixture you told me to give it.
do i have to keep it warm? im in golders green, north london.
so do i have to keep it warm? its been kind of warm here in london.
can i feed it at night?
and do i have to keep re heating the mixture you told me to give it?
again, thank you for your rapid response.


----------



## ebaderman (Jul 1, 2009)

also, this is a stupid question, but do i have to keep cleaning the cage?
im sure the nest isnt cleaned at all.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

It can drink ordinary water now. Try to feed it 3 times a day, 30 or 40 peas or corn kernels to each feed. It doesn't need to be fed overnight.

YOu are right that the nest isn't cleaned, but that can also lead to problems like poops hardening on the claws and it won't be very pleasant for you.

What I do is line the cage with kitchen toweling and put a branch in for it to perch on, a bowl of water and some seed. I change the water three times daily and the toweling once a day...the white kitchen roll also helps us judge the quality of the poops.

Can you have a look in its mouth? It should be clean and pink.

Here are some wildlife places that are near you and take wood pigeons (can you let us know if it is a woodie?). We have no first hand experience of the one in Essex and feral pigeons, so if it is a feral check first that it can take it:

London Wildcare, 
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
Wallington,
Surrey SM6 7NN

020 8647 6230

http://www.londonwildcaretrust.co.uk...s_hospital.htm


Pigeon Recovery
8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey

If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/recovery/recovery.htm

South Essex Wildlife Hospital
Orsett
Essex

01375 893893

Aim is to return rescues to the wild, so not suitable for unreleasable birds.
Is 5 minutes from Lakeside Shopping Centre and covers much of Essex, East and North London and North Kent

http://www.southessexwildlife.org/

Please let us know how you get along.

Cynthia


----------

